# BOB Vs. GHB.



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Bug out bag Vs. Get home bag.

Which is best to carry, why and what's in it?

OK,There you are at work or on a business trip or vacation and the SHTF and it's TEOTWAWKI time.are you going right home and stay put, go grab the kids and spouse from where they are or head right to the retreat/bunker?have you got the right stuff to get you from point A to point B?

Just what kind of a SHTF do you think might hit?Let's forget the exotic like an EMP attack or some kind of "zombie" outbreak.Let's say there was a string of tornadoes come through your city or maybe just a riot at the old union mill that spread far and fast and several square miles are effected.What's going to get me home?

A roll of 20$ bills no more than 200$ worth.
A small tool kit.
a medium med kit.
A canteen full of water.
Two energy drinks.
a 72 hour bag.
A K bar.
a Leatherman.
And a 380 Makarov and 3 spare mags and a box of JHP

Disappointed?There's going to be cops, national guard, and all kinds of scared to hell and back people around,last thing I want to do is look like a walking grocery store or a possible trouble maker!and if the car won't get me where I need to go,I can carry all that stuff even with my bad back.

There's a LED light and portable radio in the 72 hr bag.

BoB is a bit different:
I have no where to go,but IF I go:
AR-15,6 mags+1 in the gun.200 rounds of ammo.

40 cal Tarus,6 mags 100 rounds[the local police carry 40 cal is why I chose it.]

Cold steel Tanto, Gerber Hatchet,heavy blade machete.
72 hour kit.
Tool kit,bolt cutters, crowbar.
tube tent sleeping bag, ground tarp.
Fire making kit.
EMT med kit.
3 complete changes of clothes.
sneakers.
extra meds.
Walking staff.

I'm sure I left things out I have in there,I haven't looked at my list in ages.
Which brings us to an important thing to have RIGHT ON TOP in any BOB,
the table of contents and expiration dates of relevant materials.


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

Mangus. You have a good point. I keep my BOB in each viechel. Its no good to me if its at home and I'm not. I really like haveing a table of contents, with experation dates. I will have to make a list.. I sold my Ak but still have my old grandpas 30-30 beter than nothing.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I fear running into a man with just one gun,probably means he knows how to shoot it.

I made the mistake most Survivalists did in the 90's and bought an arsenal.Mel Tappan must have made a fortune on that one book.

4 guns:
Hunting rifle.
Shotgun with large capacity tube.
Pistol.
Fighting rifle.

How can even Arnold Schwarzenegger carry a whole vault full?


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

Magus said:


> I fear running into a man with just one gun,probably means he knows how to shoot it.
> 
> I made the mistake most Survivalists did in the 90's and bought an arsenal.Mel Tappan must have made a fortune on that one book.
> 
> ...


Didn't mean to miss spell your name. I also have a .357 ruger blackhawk. I've had both guns for going on 20 years. I've had others but these to work rain or shine. And I'm preaty good with both. Besides if I carry less guns just means. I can carry more ammo.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Yup.
I had to abandon my FAL and M1a some years ago due to recoil.I'm stuck with an AR or AK I wouldn't have needed otherwise.at least I can hit with the AR.LOL

That blackhawk is a lovely weapon,have you considered getting a 9mm cylinder made for it?expand its diet as it were...


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

I've considered it however money is kinda tight right now. But that would make it more versitle even if I didn't carry 9mm in my pack I'm sure by the time I need other guns ill either be dead or their will be plenty to choose from.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

good point.I love my 44 super blackhawk myself.I'm about to scope it and see if I can whittle my carry list by one weapon.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

here's what I intend to end up with.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

My Bug out bag doubles as my Get home bag...

:dunno:

I keep my bob in my truck ... so if need be it would be my ghb ...


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

That's a good point too,but my way of thinking is my BOB would attract unwanted attention.
just how much stuff can you tolerate getting stolen/confiscated was my main concern,so I kept
the GHB to a minimum.


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

I keep mine in my tool box locked of course. Nice setup for the 44. I would like to see pics when you get it finished. My .357 is setup in a western quickdraw holster based on the tv show palidin. I just remember watching old reruns when I was a kid. I'm preaty quick getting it out. And I don't miss often. I figure guns are tools. Like your knife if its at home and your not well if you need to cut something your just S.O.L


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

md1911 said:


> Mangus. You have a good point. I keep my BOB in each viechel. Its no good to me if its at home and I'm not.


I too keep one in my car and my wife keeps one in hers. But I got to thinking about this the other day. I have extra clothes and some stuff in mine, as she does in hers, that only work for ourselves. i.e. If we're both in the same car we only have spare clothes for one of us, not both. I'm now looking at either an extra bag to swap back and forth or seeing if I can squeeze a little more into each. Worst case, if I'm alone, I discard the stuff I don't need, but if something happens when we're together we're covered then.

As to a difference, I really don't see much of one. For general purposes my GHB and BOB are about the same although if we're bugging out from home and have a few minutes (and can use the car) I'm going to load up a bunch more stuff.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Magus said:


> That's a good point too,but my way of thinking is my BOB would attract unwanted attention.
> just how much stuff can you tolerate getting stolen/confiscated was my main concern,so I kept
> the GHB to a minimum.


Mine is in a locked tool box ... back of my truck. As for some one taking it ... I think not. First they would have to dig for it ... second most folks are to damn lazy to pull it out, to carry. (It is rather heavy.)

Most folks around here are looking for the quick and easy ... my bob is neither ...


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

CulexPipiens said:


> I too keep one in my car and my wife keeps one in hers. But I got to thinking about this the other day. I have extra clothes and some stuff in mine, as she does in hers, that only work for ourselves. i.e. If we're both in the same car we only have spare clothes for one of us, not both. I'm now looking at either an extra bag to swap back and forth or seeing if I can squeeze a little more into each. Worst case, if I'm alone, I discard the stuff I don't need, but if something happens when we're together we're covered then.
> 
> As to a difference, I really don't see much of one. For general purposes my GHB and BOB are about the same although if we're bugging out from home and have a few minutes (and can use the car) I'm going to load up a bunch more stuff.


That makes it harder. Could you each make a new bag and have one in each viechel. And dang straight on if you hace wheels take more stuff. I will if possible. I have a small bag in my brothers truck he is working on one for my ride. Never know when some extra stuff could save your life.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Magus said:


> I fear running into a man with just one gun,probably means he knows how to shoot it.
> 
> I made the mistake most Survivalists did in the 90's and bought an arsenal.Mel Tappan must have made a fortune on that one book.
> 
> ...


Being an avid hunter I have all of the above.  *BUT* in a bug-out scenario, I would only take my AR, Glock 22, and a broke-down .22 single shot that is in my BOB. The rest would be left at home locked in the gun safe, either for later retrieval if feasible or simply to keep them out of others hands.  I also like the idea of a list in the top of the bag. :2thumb: I'll make one as soon as I get up from the computer. 

Tim


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

For me, my vehicle carries my GHB and my home has my BOB. Both are equally important. From my work to home, I have a 75km (47 mile) walk. Based on an average walking speed (without breaks), that distance will take me about 15hrs to cover. I will need to have enough food / water to cover that time as well as having some kind of flash-light so that I don't trip-n-fall at night.

If my GHB is too heavy, that 15 hours of walking might end up taking me 36hrs with breaks to complete. If that GHB is too minimal, I might not have the energy to complete that walk.

My BOB is setup so that if I have some form of transportation (motorbike, bicycle, etc) I will be able to carry it long-distance. If I have to walk with it, my progress will be hampered significantly.


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

My GHB doubles as my weekender hiking/camping set up. Only provisioned for about 3-5 days max. 30-35 lbs.

My BOB doubles as my expedition pack. Closer to 45 lbs.

Main difference between them - more food, more clothes, better shelter.

I ALWAYS carry a Leatherman (original), knife (tool logic sl2pro), zippo, and LCP .380 on my person, anytime I walk out the door. Same goes for my footgear, I don't wear it unless I'm prepared to go distance. If I have to wear dress shoes, my change of clothes and boots are with my GHB. 

I'm a firm believer in a one battery for all gear type of thing....AA being my mainstay. My headlamps, lanterns, flashlights, radios, etc, ALL work on AA batteries. 

Other than the blade on my Leatherman and my lock blade knife, I have an old school pilot survival knife, folding sierra saw, machete, and an SOG 'hawk. My mess kit also has a "hobo" tool with a sharp blade. I also keep a small light weight hacksaw with metal cutting blade on it in there, just in case. I also have a small shovel/pick.

I do have a little 550 cord, ball of twine, and 100' of 1/4" rope along with knot card (I've tied literally thousands of knots, but can NEVER remember them all, folds nicely with my topo maps for quick reference).
First aid, duct tape, electrical tape, ziplocks, batteries, etc.

Clothing/gear for the GHB is season specific, the BOB is more 3 season and season 4 is already on my person when I walk out the door if we are in winter conditions.

I also have am/fm/dynamo crank radio that can charge a cell phone (and also has emergency siren and flashlight). My big thing is upgrading this to receive weather band in the future.

Small binos, compass, camp towels, biowipes, topo maps, carabiners, descender, and light helmet with room for ammo if needed round it all out. Most everything is in drybags or sealed boxes.

Something I plan on adding to my GHB and BOB are either a pair of channel lock pliers or a good sized set of vise grip pliers. Or maybe a large channel lock and smaller vise grip. Maybe I can find something that is the best of both worlds, a channel vise grip...hahaha. 

Anyhow, the GHB is in the vehicle or on/with me, the BOB at the house. 

One thing to consider, when choosing your routes, are the routes that EVERYONE else will be taking, which will very likely be the ones that people on "official" business will be patrolling, guarding, blocking. If you have to get out of a large town/city....I have no advise that can help you other than "hide behind the natives" when they get crazy and start the chaos, it should create enough of a focal point on them that maybe you can slide out/through on an angle while the "official business" folks are watching the mayhem and debating their plans to stop it.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

You know,this brings up an interesting point:
IF you're seldom more than 10 miles from home,why carry a week's worth of stuff, 
and oppositely, if home is going to be a couple of days walk,why carry a man-purse?
I'm thinking two bags now.one for close to home, one for otherwise.keep the weapon 
load out the same but add an inexpensive rifle and 100 rounds[Nagant or SKS?]and if
I'm really far from home,I have all that extra stuff!


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

Somehow my last post never made it into this thread. Dadgum BlackBerry. Anyway, Magus' point is one we live with; when the whole family is together, we are in my wife's car, and not more than 10 miles distant from the house. We have what we need to hump it back to the palace. My car, on the other hand, has gear for for an overnight stay or two, as my office is 35.6 miles from my driveway, and that is straight through the heart of a major downtown area. The round-about trip is much longer. I have the standard stuff (weapon, 550 cord dryrats etc) in a bag in my car, and I have some egress stuff in my briefcase (flashlights, gloves, duct tape etc) in case I have to move material out of my way to get out to my car. My office is set up for SIP of about three weeks, if I can ration the water and food (not alot of storage space in my office), so it's a good departure point. Sometimes, however, my job requires me to drive to the hinterlands, and that gets interesting. Between the stuff in my briefcase, and what I can squeeze in an innocent looking Swiss Army college-style bookbag, I have the bare essentials to get my rear back to my gear at the palace, but it would be hungry going.

As far a truly bugging out on foot to the cabin, that material fills two navy seabags and two kids back packs. Not exactly low-profile. If I have that stuff deployed, the long guns will be at the ready, so social stealth is out the window. And the vehicle set up requires a trailer, so that's really high profile. Our plan is bug-in, so the hope is none of the evac gear will be needed. Anyway...

As an interesting aside: I was in my trunk at work, digging through my GHB for a snack. Yes, I raid it all the time, then refill it at home. But what I had never considered is that a co-worker saw me digging around in the thing. She's sweet, and mildly curious, and asked what I was doing. I told her I keep a "spur-of-the-moment" camping kit in my trunk, in case I want to hit the trail for the day, or in case we get snowed in/flooded out at the office. She shrugged, smiled, and said "I guess it pays to be prepared, huh? Good for you." Of course, they all know I'm an Eagle Scout, so they kind of expect me to do odd things, like cook my lunch with a home-made alcohol stove in the parking lot. I have actually informed a few people that they can shop at my office food store (the one everyone can see; other stuff is locked in my filing cabinet) if they work late, or forget their lunch, and I am the go-to guy when a flashlight or multi-tool is required. But that's my "friend" pool at the office. There are hundreds of others who don't know me from Adam's house cat, but none-the-less, they have eyes to see. While I have a set of BDU's in the bottom of the GHB, they won't be worn unless the situation dictates; I think I'm better off in my social camo of khakis and plaid button down. I used to sport one of those photographer's vests set up as a "survival kit", but it was not what you would call "grey". Guess I better tighten up some on my OPSEC. 

As far as the "cheap rifle", I used to keep a Kel-Tec Sub2K in the bookbag laptop pocket; it just fit, and with two 33 rd mags and my matching Glock, it was my favorite security blanket. That set went to another prepper who was just getting started, and now I am working up a different system, based on .22 subsonic ammo and a Charger. My whole purpose is to keep it looking like a standard bookbag/briefcase combo, like many of the suburban professionals in these parts. Nothing to see here, nothing of value, just a stranded yuppie trying to get home.

I am working up a man-purse to carry the bare essentials for the weekend when my briefcase isn't called for, but so far I am having gear overload, and can't fit it all in. I may have to upgrade to one of the casual canvas briefcases I've seen lately and just get it over with. 

Great thread, BTW.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I have no B.O.L. right now so would want a G.H.B. especially since I'm in western Tn. and live in north central Oh. I would anticipate driving until out of gas. Can I get gas or do I walk from there? Is the security chief with me? How much do I carry on my back? Right now it is below freezing night time at home and going to be 80 here today an ECW Bag which I have with me is over kill today but made sense when I left last week. What should I have? good question, I will have to work on these answers.


----------



## tikiman (Mar 1, 2011)

I've scaled back my ghb, was trying to carry way to much I went with one of those single strap, across the back teardrop shaped bags. you see them alot these days. due to work wanting " no jeans" I now wear carpender's or the civi type (dress?) multi pocket pants. they blend in well and still works a hell of alot better than dress slacks. For the most part i'm not far from home where everythings at but do have a river and a major hwy to cross. I carry a set of dress down clothes in the truck. a guy wearing camos on a bad day is going to look like a trouble magnet. sorta like the guy who figures he will stand out with his full tact. gear and ar on his front lawn to help "take charge of his area" nope, i like the " nothing to see here.....


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I just found an item I missed:
a 12$ crowbar.
Live n learn.Nope,tire iron wouldn't have fixed it......


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

tikiman said:


> due to work wanting " no jeans" I now wear carpender's or the civi type (dress?) multi pocket pants. they blend in well and still works a hell of alot better than dress slacks.


YEP! I really like multi-pocket nylon convertibles. Light weight, dries fast, insta-shorts, baggy enough to base layer underneath. 4 pockets in the "standard" spots that are a bit larger than "normal" and the two cargo pockets on top of the quads instead of on the sides of the legs. (I don't like that for shooting in prone position, though, egads).

Old Navy used to sell some in OD green and khaki but I'm having a hard time finding them now. All of the "name brand" adventure sports places want your first born for a pair of them. $40-$75 or even more for a pair. Sheesh.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm not an adherent of the whole bug out concept as some of you know, but I do maintain GHBs in my vehicles and swap them back and forth as the need dictates.

I have an inexpensive military looking ruck (more like a day pack) that contains a change of clothes from the skin out, including a pair of Murrells. A means to make fire, should the need arise. Warm gloves, watch cap, portable Wx radio, a means to cook, water, money in small denominations and change, Mora 'clipper', OTC meds, small first-aid kit, a fleece pull-over, cordage, folding saw, compass, flashlight, a few rations, and maybe some other small items.

I also have a military-issue sleeping bag and a few assorted tools, including jumper cables.

Realistically, the most likely reason I might be delayed returning home would be a winter weather event... ice storm, especially, in my area. I have the things that would keep me warm, dry, and hydrated in what could be a 24 to 72 hour event. I would consider my vehicle to provide shelter if I find myself in an isolated area.


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

Well, this has gotten me to thinking. We're rural and don't really think much about bugging out. But my wife commutes 48.8 miles into a city, while I commute 48.1 miles further up the valley and into the hills. Guess I shouldn't be calling her bag a BOB after all; it's a GHB. But if she had to abandon the car, she'd need several days. 

I'd like to put her bicycle in the trunk of her car, too. But our thought was if she has to go on foot it will take time and she'll want to be low profile. Since her carry gun is usually a J-frame .38 Special, she decided she wanted to be able to reach out a bit more, but quietly. No battles, just break contact and get out. She she has a little AR-7 .22 rifle in her pack. The emphasis is on surviving a few nights in wet crappy weather, not attracting a lot of attention, and making it home. As budget permits, we'll alter some of the gear, maybe get her a nice little bivvy bag. But this is all oriented to covering some portion of those 48.8 miles on foot if necessary.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

GMHB is fine when you have a personal SHTF event. Or when you already live in a decked out retreat.

BOB is needed when you are a true city dweller in any SHTF event... especially anyone in an apartment. Just flushing your apartment toilet after a few days tells people a lot. I've yet to see an apartment complex without its share of neurotic/pragmatic/conniver/uber selfish/bad company types living too close for comfort.

Magus, an AR-15 will do just fine with the right ammo. I'm a converted FAL guy. The FAL is great, but not great for the smaller or not-as-strong in my group.


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

Does it really matter what its called a GHB or a BOB? I figured what was inportant is that you have the things you need when you need it.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

md1911 said:


> Does it really matter what its called a GHB or a BOB? I figured what was inportant is that you have the things you need when you need it.


For me there is a big difference in intent, capability, size.


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

Fn/Form said:


> For me there is a big difference in intent, capability, size.


I only have one bag its in my truck all the time. Its a large bag. I figure if I don't need something then I can always leave part of it behind. Or I can take it all if the situation demands. I call it my insurance pack. Lol


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

md1911 said:


> Does it really matter what its called a GHB or a BOB? I figured what was inportant is that you have the things you need when you need it.





Fn/Form said:


> For me there is a big difference in intent, capability, size.


I totally agree with you there. I have no "need" for my BOB to be in my vehicle at all times, my BOB is an emergency-pack that will make life "comfortable" in case I need to evacuate from my residence. If something was to happen when I am away from home, my GHB will make the trip back to the house a little easier so that I don't have to rely on the help (or non-help) of strangers ...


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

I can see iif you have 2 different bags, were designating them would be good.


----------

